# 又一部跨两代人共读的成长之书



## J.F. de TROYES

I am still calling to you for help about this summary of Chi Li's book 立. I find it hard to understand a part of this sentence :

一部跨两代人共读的成长之书

I am parsing it this way : 一部 书 is determined by 1. 成长之 2. 跨两代人共读 . No problem for 1. In the second clause the verb is 读, but who is its subject, 两代人 ? and what about 跨 , related to 两代人 ? How to translate it here ? In other words I'd easily understand the clause without 读 , the verb being 跨 !

Thanks for helping me to clear it up.


----------



## 枫十二

I don’t think the original sentence words well. If it were me, I would have said:
一部跨两代人的成长之书or一部给两代人共读的成长之书。

一部书is determined by
1.  跨两代人的 the story spans two generations.
or  给两代人共读的 the story is for two generations to read.
2.  成长之  I am sure you have already got this.

一部跨两代人共读的成长之书。
Maybe one wants to express three things:
一部书is determined by 1.跨两代人的2.给两代人共读的3.成长之
1+2==>跨两代人共读的
But it is a weird sentence for me.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I agree with feng12

Maybe 而 should be inserted into that sentence.
一部跨两代人 而 共读的成长之书

Even, I think we'd better omit 人。

一部跨两代而共读的成长之书。

This is idiomatic. It means

一部跨两代而（两代）共读的成长之书


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Do you mean that  两代 could be both the object of 跨  (一部跨两代的书 ) and the subject of 读 ( 一部两代共读的书 ) ?

I think the first sentence squares with the general meaning of the novel, but the second seems to be strange according to the context..


----------



## Skatinginbc

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Do you mean that  两代 could be both the object of 跨  (一部跨两代的书 ) and the subject of 读 ( 一部两代共读的书 ) ?


It appears to be what the author intended to do although it would not be grammatical in my book. Actually, I think the sentence is awkward and ill-formed, not worth your effort of further analyzing it.  As you can see, both feng12 and retrogradedwithwind tried to amend the original sentence somehow, suggesting that they didn't like it, either.  If it were up to me, I would have rephrased it as such: 一部閤家共读, 描述两代成长的书.


----------



## SuperXW

I don't like the original phrase either. I'm working in a publishing company. Sometimes employers just carelessly write some introductions and throw it online. Don't take it as your textbook.
You can interpret the sentence as: 适合家长和子女共同阅读，共同成长 etc.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

J.F. de TROYEs, which sentences are the first and second sentence?

In a long sentence which contains two or more clauses, the subject of a clause that follows another clause is often omitted if the subject is the object of that front clause.

e.g.
1  我收集了很多硬币，堆在抽屉里。
Obviously, I leave out 硬币 in the second clause.

2  我收集了很多硬币，（硬币）堆在抽屉里。
I never say like 2. It is not idiomatic. And it is unlikely that the subject of the first clause, 我,  is omitted. Of course, when the omission probably introduces any vagueness, you should write the complete version.


一部跨两代而共读的成长之书
This sentence is somewhat like classic Chinese. But I think it occurs not so rarely.


----------



## ducked

I dont think the sentence is  in accordance with literal Chinese. it is a little werid . 读起来挺别扭的。"又一部可供二代人共享的成长之书" maybe it is not good too, but better.


----------



## zuoanbeibingyang

I think this sentence is acceptable for me. 
In my opinion, "跨两代人共读的成长之" can be divided into "跨两代人之", "共读之" and "成长之", all of them are the adjectives of "一部书".
So that, "一部跨两代而共读的成长之书" contains three meanings:
1. 一部跨两代人之书, which means a book for two generations.  By the way, you can omit "跨" in this sentence.
2. 一部共读之书, means a book for us to read.
3. 一部成长之书

But I agree with Skatinginbc and SuperWX, this sentence could be a bit difficult to understand if you're not very familiar with Chinese.


----------



## brofeelgood

I clicked the link in the original post and found this:

著名作家池莉历时5年最新长篇叙事散文，深情讲述与女儿24年共同成长经历，一部饱含母女深情的大爱之作，继《目送》后，又一部跨两代人共读的成长之书。

Then I　googled a couple of words and found a book review with similar content. (http://product.dangdang.com/23234655.html)

一部饱含母女深情的大爱之作！温暖的文字，继《目送》后，华语世界又一部跨两代人共读的成长之书！... 翻开本书，聆听著名作家池莉与女儿的共同成长经历，感受两代人的生活、世界和心灵，一起分享成长的乐趣和教育的心得！

I'm still not liking the way it's framed though.


----------



## asaisaio

It's too difficult to explain the grammar. I think the original sentence is incorrect. The correct sentence is "一部两代人共读的成长之书."


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Yes, I am not familiar with Chinese ; so I was very interested in the explanations coming from all of you and clearing up the sentence.

非常感谢 。


----------



## Ditundat

当代的编辑还有网络编辑的汉语水准持续下降，我想大家都比较清楚这一点。
一部跨两代人共读的成长之书，在汉语语法上，这句话的说法是错误的。跨两代人，这样说是正确的，这是一个用来做定语或者补语的词汇，属于形容词或副词，在实用的时候，需要主语还有谓语来完整句形。
比如说，这个故事（的影响）跨（越了）两代人；一个（讲述）跨两代人（生活的）故事；一本（讲述）跨两代人（生活成长）的书
是否可以这样说，一本讲述两代人共同生活并适合两代人共享的书籍。不要华丽的词语，什么一部啊，什么共阅，还有成长等等。请问什么是成长之书。我只知道有专业书籍，工具书，还有其他的书籍类型。还真没有感觉书，还有成长之书。看来，文字上的胡乱堆砌哗众取宠的写作还是没有消失。

所以呢，简要的文字可以这样写，

一本饱含母女深情的大爱之作！又一本华语出版界继《目送》后出版的讲述两代人共同生活成长的书籍！... 翻开本书，聆听作家池莉讲述她与女儿共同成长的经历，感受她们的生活世界和心灵，一起分享成长的乐趣和教育的心得。温暖的文字，适合家长和子女共同阅读。


----------

